# Arias Similar to Non Piu Andrai



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello everyone. Being a fellow amateur composer, I wrote a theme and variations on Non Piu Andrai a while back, and it has been my biggest hit on YouTube (probably more for the name). But anyways, I really enjoyed writing it because it's such a catchy and fun melody and nearly perfect for a theme and variations composition. I've wanted to do something else since then, but not being someone very versed in opera, I haven't been able to find anything else. So I was hoping someone else out there could recommend some other Arias that have somewhat of a similar feel. I'd prefer something with a similar gallant style, but I'm open to any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

Well, there's always Se Vuol Ballare, if your looking for another aria of the same character. I think that Madamina, il catalogo sounds almost exactly the same. Or, from Don Giovanni again there is Fin chan dal vino.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

What about Der Voegelfaenger bin Ich ja from Magic Flute?

N.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Catchy, fun and gallant- how about the 'Air de Tambour Major' from Le Caïd? It's a famous bass showpiece of course, and I think I've heard military marching bands play it as well.


----------



## fantasia2000 (Apr 25, 2015)

For something that's pretty rare, but fit your description, try Paisiello's "Io re sono e sono amante" from "Il Re Teodoro In Venezia".


----------

